# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  ВНИМАНИЕ! ВПЕРВЫЕ НА ФОРУМЕ! Конкурс красоты "MISTER & MISS IN-KU - 2011"

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/2591374.gif[/IMG]

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ВНИМАНИЕ!!!*

*Администрация Форума IN-KU впервые в его истории объявляет о проведении конкурса красоты "Miss IN-KU - 2011"!!!*
*Приглашаем всех милых дам: очаровательных и обаятельных, шикарных и элегантных, милых и обворожительных - всех постоянных обитательниц нашего общего форумского дома - принять участие в конкурсе, и первой в истории Форума удостоиться звания 
Первой Красавицы!!!*

*Условия участия в конкурсе:*

* свой лучший цветной фото-портрет необходимо отправить в личном сообщении администратору конкурса (Symeon) в срок *с 15 по 25 мая 2011г*. с обязательной пометкой "Конкурс Miss In-Ku";
* размер фотографии должен быть не менее 500 х 500 пикселей;
* в сообщении необходимо указать свои реальные имя, фамилию и возраст.

*Условия голосования:*

* фотографии участниц будут размещены на страницах этой темы;
* голосовать за участницу могут все Пользователи Форума, используя для оценки кнопку "Спасибо" в соответствующем сообщении;
* голосование и выбор победительницы конкурса красоты продлится с *25 мая по 5 июня 2011г.*
* результаты голосования будут объявлены Администрацией Форума *6 июня 2011г.*

*Награждение победительниц:*

* по результатам общего голосования форумчан участницы разыграют между собой два титула "Вице-Мисс" и главный титул "Мисс In-Ku";
* вице-мисс конкурса будет награждена специальным дипломом и получит право отразить свой титул в личном статусе пользователя;
* победительница конкурса получит в награду специальный диплом и возможность украсить своей фотографией главную страницу Форума;

*Примечание:
Убедительная просьба: все вопросы, связанные с конкурсом отправляйте, пожалуйста, в личную почту администратору конкурса (Symeon)*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/2557652.gif[/IMG]

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ВНИМАНИЕ!!!*

*Администрация Форума IN-KU впервые в его истории объявляет о проведении 
конкурса красоты "Мистер Шарм IN-KU - 2011"!!!*

*Приглашаем всех достойных джентльменов: харизматичных и мужественных красавцев - всех постоянных обитателей нашего общего форумского дома - принять участие в конкурсе, и первым в истории Форума удостоиться звания Первого Красавца!!!*

*Условия участия в конкурсе:*

 * свой лучший цветной фото-портрет необходимо отправить в личном сообщении администратору конкурса (Symeon) в срок *с 15 по 25 мая* 2011г. с обязательной пометкой "Конкурс  Mister & Miss In-Ku";
 * размер фотографии должен быть не менее 500 х 500 пикселей;
 * в сообщении необходимо указать свои реальные имя, фамилию и возраст.

*Условия голосования:*

 * фотографии участников будут размещены на страницах этой темы;
 * голосовать за участника могут все Пользователи Форума, используя для оценки кнопку "Спасибо" в соответствующем сообщении;
 * голосование и выбор победителя конкурса красоты продлится *с 25 мая по 5 июня 2011г.*
 * результаты голосования будут объявлены Администрацией Форума *6 июня 2011г.*

*Награждение победителей:*

 * по результатам общего голосования форумчан участники разыграют между собой два титула "Вице-Мистер" и главный титул "Мистер Шарм In-Ku";
 * вице-мистер конкурса будет награжден специальным дипломом и получит право отразить свой титул в личном статусе пользователя;
 * победитель конкурса получит в награду специальный диплом и возможность украсить своей фотографией главную страницу Форума;

*Примечание:
Убедительная просьба: все вопросы, связанные с конкурсом отправляйте, пожалуйста, в личную почту администратору конкурса (Symeon)*

----------


## Symeon

*АЛИНА КОВАЛЬСКАЯ (34 года)*

----------


## Symeon

*ИРИНА МУКИЕНКО (34 года)*

----------


## Symeon

*ПЕТР ПЛЕСКАЧ (49 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЕЛЕНА ГИЛЬМУТДИНОВА (36 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ОЛЬГА ХОМЮК (37 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЕКАТЕРИНА СТЕПАНОВА (23 года)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЕЛЕНА КУЛЬЧЕНКО (41 год)*

----------


## Symeon

*ТАТЬЯНА БЫКОВА (47 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ИРИНА БАЖЕНОВА (43 года)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЮЛИЯ БУРЛЕЙ (20 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЯНА ПЕТРОВА (23 года)*

----------


## Symeon

*ИРИНА КРИВОНОСЕНКО (40 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ТАТЬЯНА КУЗЕВИЧ (30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЕЛЕНА ИВАНОВА (28 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ИРИНА БУЧНЕВА (50 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*СВЕТЛАНА ЛЕЩЕНКО (28 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*АНАСТАСИЯ БОРЗЕНКО (30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ИРИНА НОСОВСКАЯ (39 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ПШЕНИЧНАЯ ОКСАНА (39 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*МАРИЯ НОХРИНА (28 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*ЛЮБОВЬ ИВАНОВА* *(23 года)*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/1311450.gif[/IMG]

*ПОБЕДИТЕЛЬНИЦА КОНКУРСА*



*ЕЛЕНА ГИЛЬМУТДИНОВА*

*Первая Вице-Мисс* *
ЮЛИЯ БУРЛЕЙ*


*Вторая Вице-Мисс 
АНАСТАСИЯ БОРЗЕНКО*


*Мистер Шарм 
ПЕТР ПЛЕСКАЧ*



[IMG]http://*********ru/2739709.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1341151.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА


Конечно, в этом случае мнение мужчин более значимо и они в этом вопросе более компетентны, но скажу от себя: конкурс ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ! Победители ДОСТОЙНЫЕ! Идея КЛАССНАЯ и надеюсь, это первая ласточка. В следующий раз участников будет гораздо больше, особенно мужчин.  :Derisive:  Петр, тебе отдельная БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ!

----------

